# good time at the gorge



## DIPPER (Jun 21, 2008)

Went to the gorge..............did pretty good!

These are by far the biggest kokes I have ever caught. :twisted: 









A limit of monsters and a little laker.... _(O)_ 









Double hookup!!!!!!!









Fatty after fatty :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 









BEEEEEEEEEEUTIFUL FISH!!!









WHAT AN AWESOME TRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks to everyone who helped me figure out how to post pics!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Man those are some fatties. Nice job, those are way bigger than the ones I caught in june.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Great looking fish, congrats on the catch.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice big fish.


----------



## cane2477 (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow, I should have made a detour there while I was on the Green Monday! Good job!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow,, Those are some awesome fish. Biggest koke I have caught from there is a dwarf compared to those. What were ya using??


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Sockeye for dinner!! How where they?


----------



## DIPPER (Jun 21, 2008)

They were delicous!!! We were using a luhr jensen dodger with a checker board holographic design followed by a pink/clear U.V. squid made by Rocky Mountain Tackle. :mrgreen:


----------



## Digi-Troller (Jan 12, 2008)

Great report and pics! I hate to see the summer winding down... but, its been a great season!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

gotta love that squid!!! we used it at strawberry on saturday and caught one small koke, but 6 or 8 cutts on it. i really like the RMT products


----------

